# الطاقة الشمسية وتطبيقاتها في توليد الكهرباء Solar Energy and Its Application In Power



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يونيو 2009)

Solar Energy and Its Application
In Power Plants​ 
الطاقة الشمسية وتطبيقاتها
في توليد الكهرباء​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
هذا البحث أخوتي وأخواتي الأفاضل قدمه في مرحلة الماجستير الدكتور محمد باشراحيل وهو 
عن تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية في محطات القدرة الكهربائية​ 
وقد شمل البحث على فصلين​ 
الفصل الأول عن : توليد الكهرباء الغير مباشر 
بإستخدام المجمع الشمسي السطحي
(Flat Plate Collectors System)
وقد شمل شرحا وتوضيحا لكافة اجزاء النظام​ 
الفصل الثاني : التوليد المباشر للكهرباء​ 
بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية (Photovoltaic System)
وما يعرف بـ (Solar Cells)
وقد شمل شرحا وتفصيلا لهذا النظام.​ 

البحث الإقتصادي كان بأسعار قديمة 
مقارنة بأسعار الطاقة الآن.​ 
ارجو ان يكون نافعا ومفيدا
وأن ينال إستحسانكم، بارك الله في الجميع.​ 
والله من وراء القصد.​


----------



## سعيد علياد علي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 نوفمبر 2009)

دائما متميز دكتور محمد شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف


----------



## عمراياد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك يا دكتور على المجهود القيم

كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم ... وعلى طبق من ذهب


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذي ورفع قدرك..


----------



## nartop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## خليل هاشم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## jouini87 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

للتحميل.....أكيد إن شاء الله سأستفيد منها ،مثل كل مواضيعك السابقة,بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

jouini87 قال:


> للتحميل.....أكيد إن شاء الله سأستفيد منها ،مثل كل مواضيعك السابقة,بارك الله فيك


 
وفقك الله في إمتحاناتك ..
وعقبال البكالوريوس والماجستير والدكتوراه.
فأنت نشطة طموحة.​


----------



## أمين بكري (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان الكلام يطول حول هذه المسأله ولكن سؤالي الذي لم اجد له جوابا من احد هو لماذا لم يتم الاستفادة من طاقة الشمس بالشكل المطلوب والمتناسب مع مقدار الطاقه الهائل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 مارس 2010)

أمين بكري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان الكلام يطول حول هذه المسأله ولكن سؤالي الذي لم اجد له جوابا من احد هو لماذا لم يتم الاستفادة من طاقة الشمس بالشكل المطلوب والمتناسب مع مقدار الطاقه الهائل


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
الأخ المهندس أمين بكري 
لاتزال إقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية وغيرها من انواع الطاقة المتجددة 
غير مجدية إقتصاديا ..
إضافة إلى ان الأنظمة القديمة سواءا الميكانيكية او الكهربائية قد تم تطويرها وتصنيعها
طبقا لأنظمة توليد الكهرباء التقليدية والتي تستخدم البترول والفحم (fossil fuels) 
وبالتالي فإن الإنتقال من النظام الحالي إلى الأنظمة الجديدة يحتاج لتطوير شامل .

مشكور على المداخلة . 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## zino gm (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم حامد (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## أمين بكري (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن البداية في هذا الطريق هو بالاعتماد الجزئي ثم ننتقل الى الاعتماد الكامل


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك يا اخي
وارجو منك مساعدتي في المجمع ذات الانابيب المفرغة 
وارجو ان يكون باللغة العربية


----------



## م سامى زكى (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا
لكنى اريد ان اتعرف على
compound parabolic concentrator


----------



## abomahr (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abomahr (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## أحمد حطيني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور


----------



## الغيم الماطر (14 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## fatah667 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*نقلة جبارة في مجال استغلال الطاقة الشمسية*



أمين بكري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان الكلام يطول حول هذه المسأله ولكن سؤالي الذي لم اجد له جوابا من احد هو لماذا لم يتم الاستفادة من طاقة الشمس بالشكل المطلوب والمتناسب مع مقدار الطاقه الهائل


 السلام عليكم ورحمة ألله وبركاته
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الأستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية بالشكل الأقصى .
أولا / التكلفة العالية جدا بالنسبة لتقنية صناعة الألواح الشمسية مقارنة بالطاقة القديمة.
ثانيا / تعتبر الطاقة المتجددة علم جديد ومكلف نسبيا لمعظم الدول.
ولاكن حدث اختراع علمي يعتبر نقلة نوعية وجدرية للأستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية وهوا هو باختصار مجرد بلّورة مدهونة. اختراع ينهي التلوث، والسعي لاحتلال منابع النفط ومصادر الطاقة الأخرى. إنه زجاج مطلي بطبقة غشائية رقيقة أو طبقتين من صبغة عضوية لامعة تنتهي بمكثفات شمسية صغيرة عند الإطار. ويمكنك استخدام أي زجاج وكل زجاج للحصول على الطاقة الشمسية، كزجاج نوافذ منازلنا ومكاتبنا وسياراتنا وواجهات المحلات.
الطلاء مركب من عدة أصباغ عضوية يقوم كل منها باحتجاز طول معين من الأشعة الضوئية. 
وتكمن الأهية وتكمن أهمية الاختراع في الطلاء . هذا الطلاء أو الحبر هو خليط من أصباغ عضوية يمتص كل منها أطوالا مختلفة من الموجات الضوئية بحيث تمتص في مجموعها معظم أشعة الطيف الضوئية. وتسري هذه الموجات عبر الزجاج إلى أن يتم جمعها وحصادها بواسطة مكثفات صغيرة جداً للطاقة موجودة في إطار الزجاج. ولا يعيب عمل هذا الدهان حدوث أي خدوش به أو وجود تموّجات أو رسومات على سطح الزجاج كما كان الحال في خلايا الطاقة الشمسية التقليدية. هذا ويسمح هذا الطلاء بعبور عشرة بالمئة من النور فقط بينما يتم تحويل الباقي لطاقة كهربائية.

ويتوقع الباحثون أن يجد اختراعهم طريقه للإنتاج التجاري خلال ثلاث سنوات فقط لإنتاج الكهرباء بكلفة معقولة لا ترهق جيوب الناس. كما سيقوم هذا الاختراع بمضاعفة إنتاج أجهزة الطاقة الشمسية الموجودة حالياً.


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و وفقك لتقديم المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم ... وعلى طبق من ذهب


----------



## أبوموسى العدني (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العيار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك ووفقك


----------



## saad_srs (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## yousuf.kh (4 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم على البحث الرائع


----------



## سلطان111 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جهد مبارك أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## tornado1 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## tornado1 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع الهام جداً


----------



## محمـ ـد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إعلم د.محمد باشراحيل إني أحبك في الله فمواضيعك دائماً متميزة كما شخصكم الكريم حفظكم الله
أنا خريج هندسة نظم قدرة كهربائية جامعة حلب 2010 و هذا الموضوع يهمني كثيراً .
و لكم أتمنى أن يكون أساتذتنا في كلية الهندسة الكهربائية و الإلكترونية (جامعة حلب) أن يكونوا مثل حضرتكم و يشاركوا في هذا الملتقى الكريم .
لإثراء الموضوع أقدم لكم برنامج لتصميم لوحة و الرابط هنا :
http://www.4shared.com/file/zzZOFpEX/SolarPanelDesign.html
دعابة : أخوتنا مهندسي الميكانيك نحن الكهربائيين أحق بالدكتور محمد باشراحيل منكم .
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## aqua9751 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور بس ياري يكون به شرح بللغه العربيه ومزود برسوم ومخططات يكون أروع


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## عجرودى (8 يناير 2011)

الرابط لم يعمل لكتاب الغلايات البخارية 
برجاء اعادة تفعيله 
شكرا


----------



## engineer sameer (8 يناير 2011)

هذا بحث قيم شكرا لك


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (12 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng osama.numan (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع ممتاز ولكن هنالك تسائل عن مدى واقعية هذه المحطات اقصد التوليد الشمسي ,وخصوصا في الليل كيف سيتم التوليد اعتقد هنا يتم فقط بلاسنفادة المنزلية المحدودة ؟؟؟؟ الا توافقوني الرائي
مني كامل الشكر والتقدير على هذه المجهودات الرائعة


----------



## جاسم السوداني (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اعزائي ناشري العلم


----------



## محمد عاطف سليمان (4 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صالح اليافعي (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصر النيل (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا دكتور فيجب تبادل الخبرات داخل المنتدى (حب لاخيك ما تحبه لنفسك)


----------



## تمام سلامي (24 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة . وشكرا*


----------



## مصعب بركات (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_srs (3 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الصفواني (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلفار (10 مارس 2011)

تشــــــــكر اخى


----------



## كمال222 (11 مارس 2011)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

* مجهود مميز بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

*


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (6 أبريل 2011)

thhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssss:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## م ابوفارس (6 أبريل 2011)

جهد جميل جدا 

واسمحي لي راح اطبعه واحتفظ فيه لأني من زمان ادور على معادلة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


اسمحي لي ببعض الأسئلة

دكتور هل تتوقع أن توليد الطاقة بالممكة العربية السعودية من خلال الطاقة المتجددة مشروع واعد ومجدى اقتصاديا بحيث أن السعودية تستنزف 500 الف برميل يوميا من النفط من اجل توليد الطاقة وهي كمية كبيرة


----------



## The Shock (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكوور اخي العزيز على البحث المميز


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (17 أبريل 2011)

مشششششششكككورين جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanisader (17 أبريل 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhgvGS2fdrI

هذا فيديو مشروعي التخرج في عام 2007 وهو نموذج مصغر لنظام تتبع اشعة الشمس .. احببت ان اعرضه هنا من باب اخذ رأيكم اولا بالمشروع وثانيا بامكانية تطويره ومساعدة الجيل الجديد من المهندسين للوصول الى ابداع بمعنى الكلمة

تحياتي لكم اصدقائي الاعزاء ودوما في بيتنا الكبير - ملتقى المهندسين العرب - ننغل من ينابيع العلم والمعرفة

م هاني


----------



## Eng lfc (24 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على هذا الملف الجميل*


----------



## husammu (29 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وان شاء الله فى حسناتكم


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## هيثم البلاونه (24 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المحجوب توتي (24 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رااائع


----------



## نور الدين مهران (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم على الافاده


----------



## mnew_iraq (27 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر دكتور


----------



## thamer_1997 (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## RACHID.ELECTRICIE (1 يوليو 2011)




----------



## thamer_1997 (7 يوليو 2011)

مششششششكور ياغالي


----------



## عبدالله أبوأحمد (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.الدجيل (28 يوليو 2011)

وفقك الله لكل حرف كتبته


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## acer.7 (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## shshsh_79 (9 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعة الكتاب بالانجليزي موش معرب ممكن حد يفيدني في هذا الموضوع بالعربي انا موش فاهماه بالانجليزي


----------



## mkamal6160 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم​:75:


----------



## mkamal6160 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم​:75:


----------

